

Wave Forms in Javascript and Css - garrettdreyfus
http://garrettdreyfus.github.io/waveformer/index.html

======
waynerad
Maybe add an "About" page that explains what this is and how/why it was
created? I hit "Sample Song" and it took me a minute to figure out what was
going on -- that you're supposed to select a sampling frequency and then it
displays the waveform. Speaking of which, maybe put the "Frequency of Sample"
selector above the buttons rather than off in the corner?

~~~
garrettdreyfus
Thanks Will Do!

